

Facebook Offered to Buy Scvngr for $80M: Could Have Powered Facebook Deals - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/09/07/oh-ya-facebook-offered-to-buy-scvngr-for-80-million-could-have-powered-facebook-deals-places/

======
0x12
Unconfirmed, that doesn't amount to much. And if true and they said 'no' they
must have had their reasons, it all depends on the total package, not just on
the amount. It most likely wasn't 80 million in cash, no strings attached.

------
adelevie
If true, it would have been a major exit for DreamIt.

Assuming DreamIt's stake was diluted to 2%, that'd be $1.6 million from a
$~20,000 investment.

------
ja27
I wonder how many actual active users they have. I know I downloaded their
apps and did a couple activities but quit pretty quickly. Also, I originally
tried them based on a piece of print advertising I saw somewhere, which makes
me think they are spending a lot per user acquired.

------
jsavimbi
If true, they should've taken the money. I don't see much coming from that
Scvngr team other than marketing themselves as the next ___ for ___.

~~~
spdy
Yes this is one of the ideas that only survive if they have a fast exit. It`s
a neat idea but it does not scale. The whole "coupon" space is tainted by
groupon

Take the money say "Thank you" join Facebook stay there for a while and get
exposed to totaly new ideas and leave with a team after the IPO.

~~~
commandar
Scvngr always struck me as more of a Foursquare competitor than Groupon.

Honestly, I thought they had a lot of really good ideas, and they leveraged
game mechanics in a really interesting way, but, unfortunately, they just
didn't ever have the user base that makes that sort of service feel
worthwhile.

~~~
mikeryan
_Scvngr always struck me as more of a Foursquare competitor than Groupon._

Scvngr was more of a location service. LevelUp seems to be a bit of a pivot
into the daily deals space.

